# Top coatings to slope EPDM



## Roof roof (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a rooftop patio deck that had total tile failure after 7 years. I've stripped it back down to the epdm, which seems to be in great shape. There is sloped iso foam board under it, but there are low spots which need to be filled in , and then I will most likely lay down durock and then tile. I know it's not perfect, but I'm on a budget.

My question is : do Portland based cement products deteriorate epdm? Are they allowed to be in contact? I've read different things. There was quite a bit of thin set used in the old installation I removed, and I don't see damage to the epdm.

Also, my plan 1. Fill in doors with exterior thick set thinset. 2. Lay durock. 3. Finish with tile OR liquid waterproofer (such as elastomeric roof coating ). 

Alternatively, I could just do a 1" mortar bed over the entire roof. Thoughts?


----------



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

Watch this:


----------

